
Nasa Rover on Mars Detects Puff of Gas That Hints at Possibility of Life - aleksei
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/22/science/nasa-mars-rover-life.html
======
hbcondo714
This was posted 15 hours ago but the same article[1] posted 2 hours ago is on
the HN front page with discussion

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20253284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20253284)

